
Show HN: Word Curve – an iOS/Android game based on gesture typing - cmcdougall
http://singlemethodgames.com/
======
cmcdougall
I released the app in April last year. It's been a side project for a while,
and after a few updates I'm pretty keen to share it around :)

~~~
stallmanite
Very interesting concept for a game, enjoying it.

